# Cool'N'Quiet Athlon64 funktioniert nicht

## retr0virus

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit Cool'N'Quiet.

Mein Prozessor ist ein AMD Athlon64 3200+,

mein Mainboard ist ein ASRock K8S8X.

Im BIOS ist C&Q aktiviert und im Kernel sind alle notwendigen Optionen ebenfalls eingebaut.

Also in PowerManagement -> CPU Frequency Scaling ist folgendes aktiviert:

  │ │    [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                        │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                   │ │  

  │ │    <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics                       │ │  

  │ │    [*]     CPU frequency translation statistics details             │ │  

  │ │          Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->                 │ │  

  │ │    <*>   'performance' governor                                     │ │  

  │ │    <*>   'powersave' governor                                       │ │  

  │ │    ---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling       │ │  

  │ │    <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                         │ │  

  │ │    <*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor                                │ │  

  │ │    ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                  │ │  

  │ │    <*>   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                             │ │  

  │ │    < >   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (deprecated)                      │ │  

  │ │    <*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver                             │ │  

  │ │    ---   shared options                                             │ │  

  │ │    [*]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated) ││

Mit dmesg erhalte ich folgende Aussage im Bezug zu powernow: 

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects

sys-power/cpudyn und sys-power/cpufrequtilities sind installiert, aber es hilft nichts.

Auch im BIOS die C&Q Funktion ab- und einzuschalten hat keine Auswirkung.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr, was ich tun soll...

----------

## schachti

Zu Deiner Fehlermeldung: Zitat aus [url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PowerNow![/url]:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Then probably you don't have the Cool'n'Quiet enabled in the BIOS. People have also reported that they get the same error even if the option is set correctly. You should ensure your BIOS has support for the feature, since the linux driver needs frequency tables (PSB) or ACPI methods (_PSS) to work. Then try if upgrading your BIOS solves the issue. If you have this error, make sure that you have ACPI Processor support enabled in your kernel, the non-ACPI ways is disabled on SMP bioses (including those that support X2 processors) and deprecated by AMD.
> 
> 

 

----------

## retr0virus

Nun, wie ich schon geschrieben habe:

BIOS unterstützt C&Q, aktiviert ist es ebenfalls und ACPI processor support ist ebenfalls aktiviert.

Sehe also keinen Grund, wieso es nicht funktionieren sollte.

----------

## schachti

 *retr0virus wrote:*   

> ACPI processor support ist ebenfalls aktiviert

 

Davon hast Du nichts geschrieben, Du hast lediglich geschrieben, dass Du "ACPI Processor P-States driver" aktiviert hast (keine Ahnung, ob das automatisch ACPI support aktiviert).

 *retr0virus wrote:*   

> Sehe also keinen Grund, wieso es nicht funktionieren sollte.

 

Siehe den von mir zitierten Link. Evtl. kaputtes BIOS? Hast Du ein BIOS-Update probiert?

----------

## retr0virus

Hmm... ich nahm an, dass ACPI Processor P-States driver den Support für ACPI aktiviert.

Wie/Wo könnte ich das prüfen?

BIOS kaputt nehme ich eigentlich nicht an.

BIOS Update kann ich leider nicht ausführen, da ich kein Windows oder Dos auf dem Rechner habe und kein Diskettenlaufwerk besitze.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=K8S8X#bios

1.50 ist drauf.

2.10 wäre wohl die neuste Version.

Ich weiß nicht, ob die in Version 1.60 beschriebenen Sachen mein Problem beheben würden.

Wenn du Vorschläge hast, wie ich das Update drauf kriege, würde ich es durchaus mal testen.  :Wink: 

EDIT:

Danke übrigens für die schnelle Antwort.  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

 *retr0virus wrote:*   

> Hmm... ich nahm an, dass ACPI Processor P-States driver den Support für ACPI aktiviert.
> 
> Wie/Wo könnte ich das prüfen?

 

Schau mal in der Kernel Config unter "Power management options".

 *retr0virus wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht, ob die in Version 1.60 beschriebenen Sachen mein Problem beheben würden.

 

Hört sich zumindest nicht so abwegig an.

Man kann auch unter Linux DOS-Bootdisketten erstellen - aus dem Stegreif weiß ich leider nicht, wie. Damit sollte sich das BIOS dann updaten lassen.

----------

## schachti

Habe gerade gesehen, dass man mit FreeDOS Boot-Disketten erstellen kann, angeblich (laut Wikipedia) ist FreeDOS kompatibel zu MS-DOS. Schau mal hier: http://fd-doc.sourceforge.net/faq/cgi-bin/viewfaq.cgi?faq=Using_FreeDOS/148. Vielleicht kannst Du damit das BIOS updaten (ich hab's damit noch nie probiert, daher ohne Gewähr).

----------

## Aldo

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Habe gerade gesehen, dass man mit FreeDOS Boot-Disketten erstellen kann

 

Nützt im doch nichts, da er ja schrieb, kein Diskettenlaufwerk zu besitzen.

Aber vielleicht klappt es ja mit einer Boot-CD.

Oder ein Diskettenimage mittels grub starten.

Macht 'Memtest86' ja auch so...

----------

## schachti

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Nützt im doch nichts, da er ja schrieb, kein Diskettenlaufwerk zu besitzen.

 

Ups, den Punkt habe ich übersehen.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe gesteinigt zu werden; vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: http://www.biosflash.de/bios-boot-cd.htm

MfG. Stefan

----------

## retr0virus

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *retr0virus wrote:*   Hmm... ich nahm an, dass ACPI Processor P-States driver den Support für ACPI aktiviert.
> 
> Wie/Wo könnte ich das prüfen? 
> 
> Schau mal in der Kernel Config unter "Power management options".
> ...

 

Ok, also unter Power management options ist ACPI Unterstützung für so ziemlich alles drin (vor allem aber "Processor"), daran lag es also nicht.

Werde wohl oder übel das BIOS Update versuchen müssen. Ich denke da werde ich wohl auf die Boot-CD Methode zurückgreifen.

Eventuell versuche ich es auch mit einer Installation von FreeDos auf einer Mini-Partition, wobei ich da fast befürchte, dass Inkompatibilitäten auftreten...

----------

